# Sakura + Tsunade vs. EMS Sasuke



## trance (Mar 16, 2015)

Location: Sannin Battleground

Intel: None

Mindset: Bloodlusted

Distance: 50m

Rules: No Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

Katsuyu solos.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 16, 2015)

Kagutsuchi+Susano trolls.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

How would that troll anything though?


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 16, 2015)

Defense strong enough to protect against medics' offense that can't be touched because black flames counter regeneration? With medics' offense being contact-based CQC? I don't know...


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

How did you find out that the flame would counter regenerating exactly? Especially with the fact that Tsunade can put chakra in her arms to get rid of the flames as in canon.  

What if they dropped the 10% of Katuyu (Like with the frogs) over Sasuke, how is he going to survive that? 
Why do they even have to attack him physically, when Katsyu can fire seas of Acids at him?  

Sasuke can keeps up his Susanoo with the flames for so long.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> How did you fing out that the flame counter regenerating exactly?


 Ask Cerberus.


Hussain said:


> Especially with the fact that Tsunade can put chakra in her arms to get rid of the flames as in canon.


 Canon? Tsunade was never put against Amaterasu.



Hussain said:


> What if they dropped the 10% of Katuyu (Like with the frogs) over Sasuke, how is he going to survive that?


 Frog Drop is a specific jutsu. Something medics didn't show. 




Hussain said:


> Why do they even have to attack him physically, when Katsyu can fire seas of Acids at him?


 Before or after Katsuyu got genjutsu'd into submission?



Hussain said:


> Sasuke can keeps up his Susanoo with the flames for so long.


 Same with Byakugo. And Summoning. And every jutsu. Your point? 


Medics didn't even show sufficient speed to counter Susano Arrows spam. Bloodlusted Sasuke is going to spam those buffed by Kagutsuchi from the get go.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

> =Alex Payne;53121117]Ask Cerberus.


He was defeated from Naruto's KCM tho. 


> Canon? Tsunade was never put against Amaterasu.


Amatersu is a Fire Style jutsu as stated in the 3rd and 4th Databook.



> Frog Drop is a specific jutsu. Something medics didn't show.


Well, I guess you could say that. 


> Before or after Katsuyu got genjutsu'd into submission?


Pff, yeah sure. As if Sasuke can control thousands of clones. Needless to say the chakra link between her, Sakura, and Tsunade which would destroy any pitiful Genjutsu he has. 



> Same with Byakugo. And Summoning. And every jutsu. Your point?



Alex plz. 
are you trying to compare Sasuke's amount of chakra, to Sasuke's that was able to help obito to oben
holes in Kaguya's space? Not sure if serious or trolling.  



> Medics didn't even show sufficient speed to counter Susano Arrows spam. Bloodlusted Sasuke is going to spam those buffed by Kagutsuchi from the get go.



Despite Sakura being able to attack Kaguya, and Rinnegan Sasuke couldn't?  

Kagutsuchi did not show any feats tho to defeat anything whatsoever, and throughout the 700 chapters. There is really no need to think such a pitiful jutsu can do anything really...


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He was defeated from Naruto's KCM tho.



Stopped reading right there. Good one, Hussain.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

hinted by Kishi via Suigetsu
hinted by Kishi via Suigetsu
hinted by Kishi via Suigetsu

Do you see him moving or doing anything? 
After THAT, itachi used it on an already defeated Cerberus. 
hinted by Kishi via Suigetsu

but if that helps you to sleep at night, then sure, why not...


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

It does not change that it was unable to move or do anything. Not to mention, his ability is completely different than Sakura/Tsunade, so it's kinda pointless here anyway. 

fact of the matter is we saw how the Byakugo dealt with fire jutsu.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain, you're tripping.

Sasuke lolblitzes and one-shots both of them.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

like Madara who fodderstompped EMS Sasuke lolblitzes and one-shots Tsunade? Sure. 
I don't see why should we assume that Sasuke's Susanoo is better than 5 of Madara and 5 of his Susanoos.


----------



## trance (Mar 16, 2015)

That combination of a Nardo ava and a Pok?mon sig is aggravating me.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

Why so? 
Darkri is freeking awesome, and I freaking love Narudo. I can't help it.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2015)

sasuke still wins


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Mar 16, 2015)

I see Hussain is still being a retard.

-Neither of the women can get past an Armored Susanoo, nor can they actually damage it.

-Neither of the women are evading Sasuke's sword strikes w/ Susanoo when he combines them with his precognition.

-Neither of the women can fight after being bisected and lit on fire by the Enton Blade. Katsuyu can put them back together....but then Sasuke would just burn her up with Amaterasu.

Sasuke stomps.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> like Madara who fodderstompped EMS Sasuke lolblitzes and one-shots Tsunade? Sure.


>Implying any version of Madara wouldn't blitz and one-shot Tsunade if lolplot wasn't holding him back.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

> =KeyofMiracles;53121491]I see Hussain is still being a retard.


you just look at people like your s---- self.


> -Neither of the women can get past an Armored Susanoo, nor can they actually damage it.


See? You're obviously an ignorance r----- who thinks he knows anything, even though you know about the manga as much as an ant knows about a spaceship navigation.  

anyone who is not as r------- as you are knows that Kaguya is far stronger than Sasuke's Susanoo
got her horn destroyed by SaKura's punch
hinted by Kishi via Suigetsu
and Kaguya was put down, and you come foolishly thinking Sasuke's Susanoo is taking that?  

Heck even without that, her punch was this powerful
hinted by Kishi via Suigetsu
sending the Juubi's clones flying
The same clones that are as big as the Boss summons
hinted by Kishi via Suigetsu

whom Sasuke's Susanoo fits their heads. lol
hinted by Kishi via Suigetsu



> Sasuke stomps



Which proves even more how much of a f--- you are, and how terrible your reading comprehension is.  
Please return to Naruto base. You obviously knows jack shit. There is no need to pretend that you know anything. lol

From the  Retsu no Sho


> has mastered medical ninjutsu. Her hidden talent bloomed in the blink of an eye. When she was able to match the two whose backs she had chased, that ability blossomed in full!!




and the 4th Databook also states the same thing, and so does the Manga. 

So yeah, I would rather go with who created the manga, than your idiotic statements.  

Though I am impressed how arrogant you're despite your ignorance. lol



Raniero said:


> >Implying any version of Madara wouldn't blitz and one-shot Tsunade if lolplot wasn't holding him back.



Nice excuse of using plot. Any other excuse?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2015)

sakura stomps KCM naruto and minato together  
none have defenses or speed to say they can avoid sakura blitzing kaguya horn breaking punch 

minato couldnt hirashin blitz madara who is <<<<<<<<<kaguya,. sakura hit kaguya. she is faster than minato 

now watch hussain change his tone. 


such a troll. 

1 enton blade GG. it hits them they die like clowns


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Ersa (Mar 16, 2015)

Sasuke rapes them so hard Salad is born along with her half-sister, Sasunade.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, EMS tracked and hit Juubito, tempted to just call this an utterly unfair blitz.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Nice excuse of using plot. Any other excuse?


PIS/CIS isn't an excuse. The fight needed to be interesting and Tsunade was required by the plot to live. 

In a fight where Madara is bloodlust and Tsunade has no plot armor, Madara is lolblitzes and loloneshots.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 16, 2015)

Tsunade & Sakura Low diff.

Add in Perfect Susano'o and maybe we will have a challenge.


Icegaze said:


> sasuke still wins



And you're still delusional.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 16, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Tsunade & Sakura Low diff.
> 
> Add in Perfect Susano'o and maybe we will have a challenge.






> And you're still delusional.



Pot calls the kettle black


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 16, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Pot calls the kettle black



Back off hater. And i'm not even keedin about that.* #mirandasingsreference*


----------



## Raniero (Mar 16, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Back off hater. And i'm not even keedin about that.* #mirandasingsreference*


That's the sad thing


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2015)

we apologize thunder 
check out davychan 
apparently tsunade and sakura can stand up to PS

i spilled my drink reading that


----------



## Jad (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain getting a lot of heat. Guess I shouldn't take his posts so seriously now...I don't get how Tsunade and Sakura win this matchup.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

Raniero said:


> PIS/CIS isn't an excuse. The fight needed to be interesting and Tsunade was required by the plot to live.
> 
> In a fight where Madara is bloodlust and Tsunade has no plot armor, Madara is lolblitzes and loloneshots.



Good, so you have no argument. 



Jad said:


> Hussain getting a lot of heat. Guess I shouldn't take his posts so seriously now...I don't get how Tsunade and Sakura win this matchup.



If you have no haters/foes you know you have failed.


----------



## Jad (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> If you have no haters/foes you know you have failed.



The Might Dai way


----------



## Raniero (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I-I have no counter argument so I'm going to cover it up with smugness


Concession accepted.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

keep fooling yourself. 
you did not bring any argument to begin with. You have absolutly no scan to your claim. 
You ignored what the Databook, and the Movie book said, and you think you know about
the characters more than their creator. 

Sorry, but you're wasting our time.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 16, 2015)

Susanoo should protect Sasuke from any ground pounds they do to try and damage him while Enton Susanoo should also screw over the both of them if they wanna make contact with them as they would get the flames on them. Add in Enton with the higher level of Susanoo along with genjutsu and Sasuke should win more times then not eventually.

At least that's what I would say buttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt sadly for Sasuke the great Katsuyu-Sama is not restricted soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Sasuke gets an acid bath while the Queen of solo does what she does best 




​


----------



## Raniero (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you did not bring any argument to begin with. You have absolutly no scan to your claim.


Funny, since you're the one bowing out right now. You didn't even attempt to address my claim in the first place. 



> You ignored what the Databook, and the Movie book said, and you think you know about
> the characters more than their creator.


I don't give a shit what a noncanon databook says. lol


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

what claim? PnJ? That does not even worth the time reading it honestly. 

It's canon. Not to mention, it's stated in the manga as well. So please stop wasting out time.


----------



## Zef (Mar 16, 2015)

Sasuke is always fighting to kill in the manga. Making this bloodlusted only worsens the stomp. Sasuke solos under 10 seconds. 


To make this match up fair you would have to equalize speed, and restrict V3 Susano'o.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you just look at people like your s---- self.
> 
> See? You're obviously an ignorance r----- who thinks he knows anything, even though you know about the manga as much as an ant knows about a spaceship navigation.



I'll indulge your retardation this one time.



> anyone who is not as r------- as you are knows that Kaguya is far stronger than Sasuke's Susanoo


Kaguya's strength is completely fucking irrelevant as we are talking about her durability, and her durability isn't shit.

-Didn't want to get hit by Sasuke's Enton Spikes.

-Didn't want to get hit by his Chidori.

-Got her arm clawed off by Naruto's chakra claw.

-Got her arm cut by Kakashi's Rikudo chakra enhanced Raikiri.



> got her horn destroyed by SaKura's punch
> Here you go
> and Kaguya was put down, and you come foolishly thinking Sasuke's Susanoo is taking that?


Hussain, stop being retarded. Kaguya has no durability feat that'd make her horn more durable than Sasuke's Susanoo. When you can actually prove that it is, w/o using logic like "Kaguya>Sasuke's Susanoo", then we can talk.

I guess Kaguya is more durable than Rikudo PS because she's stronger than it. 




> Heck even without that, her punch was this powerful
> Here you go
> sending the Juubi's clones flying
> The same clones that are as big as the Boss summons
> ...



Read the manga kid. The Juubi clones Sakura sent flying were only a bit larger than the average human. Though nice attempt to twist the manga, but I guess that's all you can do since you aren't smart enough to form a valid, coherent thought on the topic.





> Which proves even more how much of a f--- you are, and how terrible your reading comprehension is.
> Please return to Naruto base. You obviously knows jack shit. There is no need to pretend that you know anything. lol


And once again, Hussain shows the world why he shouldn't be allowed to get on the internet. We have enough stupid fuckers posting on the net, we don't need more of them.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

> =KeyofMiracles;53123803]I'll indulge your retardation this one time.



So much Irony coming of you. I must say you really need to look to the mirror. 


> Kaguya's strength is completely fucking irrelevant as we are talking about her durability, and her durability isn't shit.


So much --------  as always. What should I expect. 
 average human.
 average human.

Not being effected by Sasuke's PS surely does indicate a shit durability.  



> -Didn't want to get hit by Sasuke's Enton Spikes.
> 
> -Didn't want to get hit by his Chidori.
> 
> ...



lol, so ----. The 3rd Raikage did not want to get hit by Naruto's FRS, does not change the fact that he was able to tank it. Naruto did not want to get hit by Sasuke's fire jutsu, does not change the fact that he can tank it as well in his RM. A did not want to get hit by Sasuke's chidori, does not change the fact that he tanked it.


It's just better safe than sorry. lol


> Hussain, stop being retarded. Kaguya has no durability feat that'd make her horn more durable than Sasuke's Susanoo. When you can actually prove that it is, w/o using logic like "Kaguya>Sasuke's Susanoo", then we can talk.


The links are already provided, you should stop being a jackass, and open your eyes. Fuck, Kaguya tanked Naruto's 9 FRS for crying out loud. 
 average human.
 average human.
So enough with your nonsense already. 



> I guess Kaguya is more durable than Rikudo PS because she's stronger than it.


lol I wonder if your ------- has any limit. lol
She is more durable because PS got his ass handled to him when he tried to attack her directly, and nothing happened to her. 



> Read the manga kid. The Juubi clones Sakura sent flying were only a bit larger than the average human. Though nice attempt to twist the manga, but I guess that's all you can do since you aren't smart enough to form a valid, coherent thought on the topic.


Not sure if you're acting -------, or that how you are. Not all those are the same size. 
Even Hashirama was complaining about them
 average human.
The one she first punched was the size of a human, that does not mean everyone else was. 


> And once again, Hussain shows the world why he shouldn't be allowed to get on the internet. We have enough stupid fuckers posting on the net, we don't need more of them


Indeed, that's why you should get out of here and go to Naruto-Base again. There is no room for you.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

btw, if I can refresh that golden fish memory to further support my claim.  



> -Didn't want to get hit by Sasuke's Enton Spikes.



as you people see, he thinks because Kaguya does not want to get hit means she is not durable, yet
it's so happened that he used this example. 
 average human.

Obviously she was so afraid of the flames.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Mar 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So much Irony coming of you. I must say you really need to look to the mirror.
> 
> So much --------  as always. What should I expect.
> As soon as EMS Madara felt pressured he brought out Susano
> ...



Since when does being able to destroy a construct mean you are more durable? Since when does Sasuke's PS being unable to defeat her equal it having "shit durability"? Oh wait, it's Hussain. There's gaps in his logic as large as the Grand Canyon. What can I expect?





> lol, so ----. The 3rd Raikage did not want to get hit by Naruto's FRS, does not change the fact that he was able to tank it. Naruto did not want to get hit by Sasuke's fire jutsu, does not change the fact that he can tank it as well in his RM. A did not want to get hit by Sasuke's chidori, does not change the fact that he tanked it.
> 
> It's just better safe than sorry. lol


Only point I'll give you, but it doesn't really change much.



> The links are already provided, you should stop being a jackass, and open your eyes. Fuck, Kaguya tanked Naruto's 9 FRS for crying out loud.
> As soon as EMS Madara felt pressured he brought out Susano
> As soon as EMS Madara felt pressured he brought out Susano
> So enough with your nonsense already.



Tanked? They obviously did some damage, otherwise it wouldn't have been able to react with the Bijuu chakra in her body. That's exactly how Naruto and Sasuke got the Bijuu chakra out of Obito the first time around. By damaging him.

And then there's the fact that Kaguya's whole body being able to survive this explosion doesn't prove that her sole horn is equally as durable. By your garbage logic, the branches are as durable as the whole tree itself. Shinsuusenju's arm is as durable as the whole construct.

Like I said. Naruto clawed her arm off. Kakashi cut her with Raikiri. Things more durable than Sasuke's PS, which took a PS Chidori and a Bijuu Dama's explosion but only had damage to the wing, face and arm, don't get cut by Raikiri and a generic chakra claw.




> lol I wonder if your ------- has any limit. lol
> She is more durable because PS got his ass handled to him when he tried to attack her directly, and nothing happened to her.


Being able to destroy PS doesn't make you more durable than it. I cannot stress the obviousness of that fact. She didn't tank PS, nor did she tank anything PS can't tank. She overpowered it.



> Not sure if you're acting -------, or that how you are. Not all those are the same size.
> Even Hashirama was complaining about them
> As soon as EMS Madara felt pressured he brought out Susano
> The one she first punched was the size of a human, that does not mean everyone else was.



I suggest you read the manga, once again, kid. And this time read it slowly.

As soon as EMS Madara felt pressured he brought out Susano
As soon as EMS Madara felt pressured he brought out Susano

Where are these Bijuu Sized Juublings? 
As soon as EMS Madara felt pressured he brought out Susano
As soon as EMS Madara felt pressured he brought out Susano

Those panels you posted are from a chapter later, and it was already shown and noted that the Juublings were increasing in size. So what they were before doesn't equal what they were then. And then there's the fact that you literally can't show me one Bijuu sized Juubling around Sakura when she hit the ground.

Like I said. Get off the internet, you'll do us all a favor.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

> =KeyofMiracles;53124534]Since when does being able to destroy a construct mean you are more durable? Since when does Sasuke's PS being unable to defeat her equal it having "shit durability"? Oh wait, it's Hussain. There's gaps in his logic as large as the Grand Canyon. What can I expect?



 
Please enlighten us with your definition for durability. 



> ince when does Sasuke's PS being unable to defeat her equal it having "shit durability"?



I was mocking you obviously. 
for saying "Kaguya's strength is completely fucking irrelevant as we are talking about her durability, and her durability isn't shit."




> Only point I'll give you, but it doesn't really change much.


Good, we can move on to another point now. 


> Tanked? They obviously did some damage, otherwise it wouldn't have been able to react with the Bijuu chakra in her body. That's exactly how Naruto and Sasuke got the Bijuu chakra out of Obito the first time around. By damaging him.



The Bijuus chakra reacted because Naruto hit her with THEIR chakra. However, she did not get damaged. Her body was perfectly fine. If she does not have a huge durability, the 9 FRS would have erased her from existing just like how they did to Pain's body. 
[1]


> And then there's the fact that Kaguya's whole body being able to survive this explosion doesn't prove that her sole horn is equally as durable. By your garbage logic, the branches are as durable as the whole tree itself. Shinsuusenju's arm is as durable as the whole construct.



It took Gai his 8th Gate for a little damage on Madara's horn. 
[1]
Sasuke attacked her with PS, and nothing happened to her. 


> Like I said. Naruto clawed her arm off. Kakashi cut her with Raikiri. Things more durable than Sasuke's PS, which took a PS Chidori and a Bijuu Dama's explosion but only had damage to the wing, face and arm, don't get cut by Raikiri and a generic chakra claw.


Kakashi's Rikiri is fused with Kamui, it teleport what it touches to the other space. Durability does not mean anything in this case.  


Naruto was holding back in his battle against Sasuke, he repeated that over and over again. Sasuke pointed out the obvious, and Naruto told him it's just like that because he does not want to kill him.

and here Sasuke is basically defending himself with his jutsu as well (the chidori), while Kaguya took on a far stronger jutsu without weakening it with any jutsu. Too different things. It's just like when Kakashi was training with Naruto, and he used his Rassengan against Naruto's mini FRS and his hand got damaged. Do you think
the damage would be the same if he did not use the Rassengan? 
[1]

Or the different between when the Raikage took a hit without his lightning armour
[1]
and when he got hit by FRS with his lightning armour. Obviously the different in the result is massive. 



> Being able to destroy PS doesn't make you more durable than it. I cannot stress the obviousness of that fact. She didn't tank PS, nor did she tank anything PS can't tank. She overpowered it.


How did she overpowered it? I used that example precisely because she took on it HEADS ON.  
you would have been correct if she used a jutsu to destroy it like she did here
[1]
but she did not. Big different. 



> I suggest you read the manga, once again, kid. And this time read it slowly.
> 
> [1]
> [1]
> ...


 
What I am telling you is those clones are not the same size, so just because you showed the first clone she punched, that does not mean they are all at that size. That's first. Second, The impact of her punch was much bigger than all of those combined, so your point is still irrelevant. 



> Like I said. Get off the internet, you'll do us all a favor.


you should get off the entire l--e actually, and stop wasting space. Getting off the Internet is probably still not good enough for you.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 16, 2015)

Sasuke neg diff.

Both are blitzed with a Kagutsuchi sword in their heads.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sasuke neg diffs both of them.

 None of them can get through V3 Susano'o and he's far faster and more reflexive thanks to Precognition than both of them. Hell, his abilities in CQC were praised by Madara's, the same one who blitzed SM Naruto.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 17, 2015)

With PS restricted Sakura got her portrayal of being EMS Sasuke's and KCM Naruto's equal.

Amaterasu may be troublesome but she may use mini Katsuyu's to defend herself from it. Susanoo is formidable but Sakura's super smashy smashy powered by Byakugou is quite impressive and I can see it bypassing Susanoo.

As for genjutsu I dunno if Sakura cannot handle it. She was owned by Rinnegan genjutsu but EMS is inferior.

With Tsunade who is a kage level fighter on Sakura's side I do not see Sasuke winning. 

They are basically immortal till they run out of juice. And with Katsuyu around...


----------



## Ghost (Mar 17, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> With PS restricted Sakura got her portrayal of being EMS Sasuke's and KCM Naruto's equal.


She has zero chances of givingeither of them a proper fight.


> Amaterasu may be troublesome but she may use mini Katsuyu's to defend herself from it.


Implying Sakura has the reactions and speed to perform such act before Amaterasu hits her.


> Susanoo is formidable but Sakura's super smashy smashy powered by Byakugou is quite impressive and I can see it bypassing Susanoo.


Wait, are you trolling?


> As for genjutsu I dunno if Sakura cannot handle it. She was owned by Rinnegan genjutsu but EMS is inferior.


When it comes to Sakura taking the Genjutsu it doesn't matter if its from Sharingan or Rinnegan.


> With Tsunade who is a kage level fighter on Sakura's side I do not see Sasuke winning.


Ah yes, two kage level can beat anyone. 

Sasuke stomps. 


> They are basically immortal till they run out of juice.


Not even close.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 17, 2015)

neg diff without moving


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 17, 2015)

They  don't even have the reactions to dodge his Kagutsuchi arrows. That shit nearly blitzed Kakashi, who had a Mangekyou. You had to be Sage Kabuto to dodge that stuff -- which is what was used to hype Kabuto's insane reaction speed.

Sasuke pulls out his bow and its over in a moment.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 17, 2015)

Amaterasu appears on their faces and then it slash through their bodies in the form of spears/spikes.

Good luck regenerating from your limbs, torso and head being separated from each other not to mention the barbecue.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 17, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> we apologize thunder
> check out davychan
> apparently tsunade and sakura can stand up to PS
> 
> i spilled my drink reading that



Uhm well considering  Tsunade easily punched through Madara's PS. 

Considering Sakura>> Tsunade

Yeah, I think they win handily.

Make it Sakura vs EMS Sasuke and we will have a fight. Sakura would still win extreme diff.
With teamwork it becomes low diff together


----------



## Ghost (Mar 17, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Uhm well considering  Tsunade easily punched through Madara's PS.


She punched through an incomplete Susano'o and wasn't the only one fighting Madara (who was toying with the Gokage). Also consider the following:

Sasuke could keep up with JJ Obito who is multiple tiers faster than Tsunade and Sakura. How are those two gonna land a single hit? Sasuke's has multiple mid/long range Ninjutsu that can one shot or badly cripple them.


> Considering Sakura>> Tsunade


It really doesn't make a difference if Sakura is a bit stronger, as strong as or weaker than Tsunade.


> Yeah, I think they win handily.


Well, you're greatly overrating the medic duo and underrating Sasuke. You are ignoring 99% of his fighting abilities.


> Make it Sakura vs EMS Sasuke and we will have a fight. Sakura would still win extreme diff.


Funny how Sakura doesn't have feats to do all that. 


> With teamwork it becomes low diff together


One piece of shit won't do anything to Sasuke and neither will two.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 17, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Uhm well considering  Tsunade easily punched through Madara's PS.
> 
> Considering Sakura>> Tsunade
> 
> ...



 Madara's Ribcage.

 Nothing suggests Sakura can punch through EMS Sasuke's Bijuu-Sized V3 Susano'o. You think Sasuke would let her anyways? Madara pierced through Tsunade's torso when she attempted to do that.

 Sasuke also has Enton Kagutsuchi, so he can surround his Susano'o with Enton, so there goes Sakura's only chance of hitting Sasuke.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 17, 2015)

Sakura and Tsunade can't even touch him because of Enton: Kagutsuchi protection.

Like, really, this is not only a match saturated with a genuine difference in level, but Sasuke's Kagutsuchi hard-counters these two abysmally.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 18, 2015)

@davychan u are delusion 
she couldnt even punch and break madara *clones using V3 legged susanoo*
not a rack in it. and u think its PS she is going to fight with. Seeing it would kill her. sasuke wont even have to fight. she sees it and gets a heart attack


----------

